# Turn Sirius Back On Letter



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

Recieved a [postal] letter in the mail today from Sirius to get me to sign back up. Offering "2 months free when you pay for 1 month of service and subscribe to a prepaid quarterly or longer subscription plan. Plus, there's no activation fee."

I guess this is just a standard form letter for anyone who cancels. It doesn't state anything about the recent changes (the reason I canceled) or new upcoming changes. They offered me 2 months free over the phone when I called to cancel and I turned that down. I'm not sure what the point of this letter is.


----------



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,
I have gotten 2 similar letters, as well as the same offer when I cancelled Sirius and XM. I got an email from XM earlier this week offering me a full year for 77 bucks. I am considering it. I am going to call and see if they will give me that rate for as long as I want to keep the service, but I doubt they will do it. 
I cancelled my services with BOTH XM and Sirius the day of the big switch. I had 3 Sirius receivers and 2 XM. I was VERY unhappy with the changes that were made on both services and probably will not go back to either one. The csr at XM said they did it to appeal to a broader customer base and I told her that all you're doing is pissing off your loyal subscribers.
I bet you that if they had told us the planned or unplanned changes to come with the merger, aquisition, whatever you want to call it, there would have been a major cry from subscribers on both sides.
Just my 2 cents worth. I am thrilled with the extra money iI seem to have now though. I really miss my Liquid Metal (not the watered down crap on it now) and I miss Blue Collar Comedy. Oh well, it can't stay good forever.

Take care and Happy New Year!!!

Lowry


----------

